# Looking for basic computer for Duotrap S sensor



## JBarney (Jul 29, 2017)

Waiting to take delivery of my new SLR8 Domane and want to use the Duotrap sensor for a clean look.

Looking for a basic computer to link with that a heartrate strap. I do NOT need GPS.

I'm nervous as most reviewers seem to have issues with the Bontrager 300, Cateye smart computers etc ( I know more people review if they've had a bad experience).

Is there something pretty reliable with a unit that doesn't need charged every ride? I use Strave and other phone aps for details. I just want something I can view the basics (along with heart rate ).

Thanks


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Your interest in heart rate data is what is probably bumping you up to the next price range. Have you looked at units like the Garmin Edge 25? They pack a lot of features into a small package. To be honest though, the new Giant unit looks like the best value out there. You get pretty much everything for $180. 

Giant NeosTrack GPS cycling computer revealed | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

With some hesitation I suggest the Wahoo Rflkt
https://www.amazon.com/Wahoo-RFLKT-Computer-iPhone-Android/dp/B00DUF2CGM

I have one and I use DuotrapS. The unit does not sync directly with Strava. You must run the Wahoo app during the ride, which pairs to HR, cadence, whatever. The app's information is "reflected" onto the unit. At ride's end a simple tap on the app uploads the data to Strava. It works.

I hesitate for two reasons:

1. Wahoo is not doing any new development for this model. But, they seem to have the bugs worked out and have decided (finally) to do no harm.

2. Power management for your phone can be tricky. My iPhone 5s battery lasts about 3 hours. I have a case for it which includes a booster battery. I did 100 mi on Saturday and did not run out of power.

HTH


----------



## JBarney (Jul 29, 2017)

Yes, the Giant computer looks like it has at lot of features and decent battery use. I'm assuming that it's in production and heading towards our shores. I'll be looking for a review.
The Garmin 25 would be perfect for me but a 11 hour life makes me nervous ( not sure since I have only spent 11 hours on a ROAD bike once in my life...ha ).
The Waho looks very interesting except that it seams like it depends on your phone for it's data. I'll do some more research on this.


Thanks for the advice. John


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

JBarney said:


> Yes, the Giant computer looks like it has at lot of features and decent battery use. I'm assuming that it's in production and heading towards our shores. I'll be looking for a review.
> The Garmin 25 would be perfect for me but a 11 hour life makes me nervous ( not sure since I have only spent 11 hours on a ROAD bike once in my life...ha ).
> The Waho looks very interesting except that it seams like it depends on your phone for it's data. I'll do some more research on this.
> 
> ...


Wahoo just released an Element Mini today that might be right until your alley. I am probably going to get the Giant, but this one definitely made me look twice at $99. 

GPS & Smartphone Compatible Bike Computers | Wahoo Fitness


----------



## JBarney (Jul 29, 2017)

Thanks looks like a few good options. I went ahead and had the shop throw on a Bontrager 300 till I get one. The only negative is that is that I will need to decide if I want my phone ( Bluetooth ) or Bontrager 300 unit ( ANT ) to pick up my heartrate.

Thanks


----------



## JBarney (Jul 29, 2017)

JBarney said:


> Thanks looks like a few good options. I went ahead and had the shop throw on a Bontrager 300 till I get one. The only negative is that is that I will need to decide if I want my phone ( Bluetooth ) or Bontrager 300 unit ( ANT ) to pick up my heartrate.
> 
> Thanks


Just a quick follow up:
The Bontrager 300 works perfect for what I was looking for. I purchased a dual Bluetooth/Ant chest strap for $30. I can now monitor my basic functions with the Bontrager 300 and my phone records all on Strava.

Perfect and simple to use.


----------



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

Not exactly a bike computer recommendation, but I do like the Mio Velo wrist heart rate strap. It works with both ANT+ and Bluetooth displays. I wear it just like I would a watch and no issues.


----------

